# I wanted to see if anyone has ever grown like I do.



## aeroman (Dec 30, 2008)

I moved recently, so I can't take any pics to show every one my system, but I think I can explain it pretty clearly.  
   This how I did it.  I always called it aeroponics.  You tell me?  I took an old fiberglass bath tug and cut a bigger hole where the drain was.  I put my reservoir under that.  I took some cpvc pipe and attached it to my pump.  The pump was in the reservoir.  I ran the pipe up into the tub and drill little tiny hole in the pipe next to the plants.  I took a 1/2 inch thick piece of styrofoam sheet and placed it on top of the tub like a lid and used a hole saw to cut holes for the plants.  
   The spray from the holes in the pipe would splash off a strip of a plastic that was hanging suspended inside the tub.   the splashing would mist the roots and the plants would grow.  I usually got between 3 and 5 oz pe plant. per month.  I would have 20 plants but only ten would come off each month.  I was running 2000 watts hps.
  I had two tubs going.  I'm setting up a new room.  Starting to veg seed moms in dirt.  I'm thinking about trying DWC because I read so many like it on here.  The area I flowered in was about 7x8.  
  I know this was a long post, but let me know what ya'll think of my system, yeild ect.. You won't hurt my feeling.  :confused2:


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds nice althoughostpicsworthless: 
j/k eh i hope it all grows well for you and that does sound like a sweet set-up.
keep us posted and first chance you get i got to see a pic...I love pics.
keep er green


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Dec 30, 2008)

i dont know how you will compare this but what got me into DWC was an article in high times 
the grower had a 4x4ft area with 1 1000 watt
he did 4 diff setup to experiment
1st tub was 1 plant vegged for 5 weeks
another tub with 3 plants vegged for 2 weeks
each tub produced roughly 9oz
he had a 3rd tub with 3 plants vegged for one week produced jus under 5oz
the three tubs were 18 gallons
and a forth plant vegged for just over 3 weeks and put into a 5 gallon pail producing 3.5 oz 
hope this help you in your quest for your perfect system


----------



## aeroman (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah.  I always believed the root zone was mass important in these systems.  I might build both an aeroponics and a dwc and run 4 or 5 crops to see which produces the best


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 30, 2008)

aeroman said:
			
		

> I moved recently, so I can't take any pics to show every one my system, but I think I can explain it pretty clearly.
> This how I did it.  I always called it aeroponics.  You tell me?  I took an old fiberglass bath tug and cut a bigger hole where the drain was.  I put my reservoir under that.  I took some cpvc pipe and attached it to my pump.  The pump was in the reservoir.  I ran the pipe up into the tub and drill little tiny hole in the pipe next to the plants.  I took a 1/2 inch thick piece of styrofoam sheet and placed it on top of the tub like a lid and used a hole saw to cut holes for the plants.
> The spray from the holes in the pipe would splash off a strip of a plastic that was hanging suspended inside the tub.   the splashing would mist the roots and the plants would grow.  I usually got between 3 and 5 oz pe plant. per month.  I would have 20 plants but only ten would come off each month.  I was running 2000 watts hps.
> I had two tubs going.  I'm setting up a new room.  Starting to veg seed moms in dirt.  I'm thinking about trying DWC because I read so many like it on here.  The area I flowered in was about 7x8.
> I know this was a long post, but let me know what ya'll think of my system, yeild ect.. You won't hurt my feeling.  :confused2:



I'm not sure I followed this correctly...

You have 20 plants in a fiberglass bathtub (approx 12.5 sq ft), you harvest 1/2 of them every month and you are getting 3-5 ozs from each one of these plants?


----------



## CasualGrower (Dec 30, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I followed this correctly...
> 
> You have 20 plants in a fiberglass bathtub (approx 12.5 sq ft), you harvest 1/2 of them every month and you are getting 3-5 ozs from each one of these plants?


 
 I think he said he had 2 tubs..... harvested one each month.... I might have read it wrong


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 30, 2008)

:stoned: :confused2:


----------



## aeroman (Dec 30, 2008)

casual grower had it right two bath tubs.  I know it sounds funny, but I got them free off of Craigslist and figured what the hell.  In my new system I'm going to use 7 gallon buckets and run the cpvc through the buckets.  I'll seal every thing with rubber grommets and silicone.  I'll post some pics when I'm ready to clone and veg.  I have a home made CO2 generator that work good I'm going to post pics of also.  I have seen any ideas for one on here yet.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 30, 2008)

you are telling me... you got an average of 4 oz...A QP of DRIED pot per plant every 60 days...2.5LBS EVERY MONTH... uh hu... well... I can see why you don't have any pictures... you must have given them all to high times and now they hold the copyright to them, so you wouldn't be able to post them... without their written approval, that is....:ignore:


----------



## aeroman (Dec 30, 2008)

You make it sound like it's something special.  If you're not averaging 3 to 5 per and you have experience, give up because you suck!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2008)

By the way,,how long did these plants Flower, and were they the same strain? The amount seems pretty high for two weeks vegg unless they were flowered for ten,,na,,still seems high.Nine Ounces off of three plants that vegged only 2 weeks?.


----------



## aeroman (Dec 30, 2008)

I clone to fully rooted in 5 days I veg 4 weeks flower till done


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 30, 2008)

you can SHOW me (start a journal and run it for 3 months)pulling off 3 -5 oz per plant off plant -with 20 plants and 2 - 1000W lights every 88 days, you should end up with 5lbs of dried pot appox, eh?

ok, buddy... why don't u strut yer stuff, 'n shut me up?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 30, 2008)

you do realize... when we give weights... it's of *DRY smokable *pot... and not stuff covered in shelaque, or noth'n.... :holysheep:


----------



## aeroman (Dec 30, 2008)

Did you read my first post!  1st i don't know what kind of math they teach in Canaduh, but 20 plants times 4oz per = 5LB  10 plants every month. 2 1/2lb per month.  Now step away from the pipe and stop being an ...  fill in the blank.  The only thing I'm showing you is a BA from the Evergreen State.  That's right.  This where we know how to grow indoor.  Unlike where you're from.  BC big bud  taste like crude looks like crude and the only high it gives you is a dizzy feeling from bad Canaduh water.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 30, 2008)

aeroman said:
			
		

> You make it sound like it's something special. If you're not averaging 3 to 5 per and you have experience, give up because you suck!


 


I need to learn this system...I SUCK!!!!  and Im from the Evergreen State:rofl:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2008)

and to answer yer original thinking in the thread... no, no one here grows like you do... we don't grow in make-believe land... we grow in the real world....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2008)

i would like to get to 3-5 oz plants..but heres a 2 1/2 Dried..No tub needed..and just thaught I would throw a pic up..so no one thinks this thread is worthless..:rofl:  :bolt::bong:


----------



## aeroman (Dec 31, 2008)

There are 16 oz in a pound  4 oz per plant  4 plants per pound  10 plants = 2 1/2 pounds.  Or  20 plant times 4 oz equal 80 oz divided by 16 equals 5 pounds  there are 16 ounces in a pound.  I've met you before.  You work at McDonald's.  The problem you're having tonight is there isn't a button with a picture you can push


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 31, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> i would like to get to 3-5 oz plants..but heres a 2 1/2 Dried..No tub needed..and just thaught I would throw a pic up..so no one thinks this thread is worthless..:rofl: :bolt::bong:


 
*was just about to post that 4u :rofl: 

then u pop up with a magnificent bud *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 31, 2008)

aeroman said:
			
		

> There are 16 oz in a pound 4 oz per plant 4 plants per pound 10 plants = 2 1/2 pounds. Or 20 plant times 4 oz equal 80 oz divided by 16 equals 5 pounds there are 16 ounces in a pound. I've met you before. You work at McDonald's. The problem you're having tonight is there isn't a button with a picture you can push


 
*who works at macdonalds ?*


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2008)

ostpicsworthless: 


None of this matters,, its just talk without the pics. Judging by your grows, Im not worth a ****,,,, and I have pics to prove it.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2008)

gotchya man... I realize I *E D I T * up... so I corrected myself... but I still call yer yields b s based on your system and DIY methods of obtaining these consistantly high yields. I'm calling yer bluff... put up or shut up....


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Dec 31, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> By the way,,how long did these plants Flower, and were they the same strain? The amount seems pretty high for two weeks vegg unless they were flowered for ten,,na,,still seems high.Nine Ounces off of three plants that vegged only 2 weeks?.


 
I believe that you were asking me about the article from high times

they were clones about 12 inch high a g-13 strain and he was said to have years of experience with this stain
if you want more info just ask and ill whip out the article and quote it for you


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2008)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> I believe that you were asking me about the article from high times
> 
> they were clones about 12 inch high a g-13 strain and he was said to have years of experience with this stain
> if you want more info just ask and ill whip out the article and quote it for you


 
Yep..I was about to ask if ya could point me to that article. Thanks


----------



## aeroman (Dec 31, 2008)

if you read the original post, I said I moved I didn't take my old system with me.  here are my new future mothers.  At least one will be.  they are 3 1/2 weeks old.  That's 24 days for those that are math challenge.  The pic is washed out from my light.  
   The weed on other members post looked good.  I'm new on this site  I never took pics of anything.  Or talked about anything.  In fact after this thread I doubt I will again.  One of the reason you didn't get more weight is you were missing about 6 branches.  I top mine in veg.  and you're right growing a plant and only getting 2 1/2 ounces does suck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2008)

aeroman said:
			
		

> There are 16 oz in a pound 4 oz per plant 4 plants per pound 10 plants = 2 1/2 pounds. Or 20 plant times 4 oz equal 80 oz divided by 16 equals 5 pounds there are 16 ounces in a pound. I've met you before. You work at McDonald's. The problem you're having tonight is there isn't a button with a picture you can push


 


:clap:   Ill take a birgr   flis   and a cook


----------



## aeroman (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm done with this thread and you're an idiot to say diy systems aren't consistent


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey,,what about my article?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Hey,,what about my article?


 


Sorry dont think your getting it  *Cowboy*...Seems some dont like their bull.... to be called..he/she isnt the first  and wont be the last..We are all looking to better our grows  just some of us want photo doccumentation..me for instance like to read books..and no where in a book that i have read says  get some bath tubs off Craigslist  and you will grow  6 oz plants..im all for learning and fallowing along with any idea that would yield me 6 oz plants in a 14 week time..im tryn..believe me...but  have seen these threads in the year i been here. sorry again my friend..Ill look threw my HT  and see what i can find..:bolt::bong:


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Sorry dont think your getting it *Cowboy*...Seems some dont like their bull.... to be called..he/she isnt the first and wont be the last..We are all looking to better our grows just some of us want photo doccumentation..me for instance like to read books..and no where in a book that i have read says get some bath tubs off Craigslist and you will grow 6 oz plants..im all for learning and fallowing along with any idea that would yield me 6 oz plants in a 14 week time..im tryn..believe me...but have seen these threads in the year i been here. sorry again my friend..Ill look threw my HT and see what i can find..:bolt::bong:


 

Yeah I know,,I was messen wit him.:hubba:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Hey,,what about my article?


 
ShecallshimThor is the one with the info on the article, I believe, Cowboy...

they aren't the dreamer that's leaving....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2008)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Yeah I know,,I was messen wit him.:hubba:


 


ok  had me :rofl:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Dec 31, 2008)

heres a pic of the mag 
its one of the special editions
Page 78 story by David Strange 
you might be able to find it on the high times website but i dunno


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 31, 2008)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> heres a pic of the mag
> its one of the special editions
> Page 78 story by David Strange
> you might be able to find it on the high times website but i dunno


 

OK,,Thanks Bro


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 31, 2008)

whats the deal here.. i miss all the fun. damn TCVG your going for most verbal poster again aren't you. you can't win twice bro you know that.. im just wondering why areoman doesn't have any rep or anything? whats that about? did you run him off guys? sounded like a bunch of bull poo anyway.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 31, 2008)

no  slow  he Ran him/her  self off :rofl:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 31, 2008)

aeroman said:
			
		

> I'm done with this thread and you're an idiot to say diy systems aren't consistent


 
actually... I never said, nor believe, anything of the sort... ALL my stuff is DIY... the ONLY thing that is "commercial" quality, is the newest 400W light I just bought... EVERYthing else is pieced together, home-made equipment  ... why buy it when I can make it?


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 31, 2008)

you know whats funny you totaly flamed a poster for no reason either way when He said tub I really think he ment hydro tubs but iono


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

no  he  gaught some Bath tubs from craigslist...we are not here to Flame anyone my friend..we call it as we see it.Sorry if that made you offended..Happy New year:bolt::bong:


----------



## papabeach1 (Jan 1, 2009)

dudes  and gals....  man     yo aeroman... 

here what I have learn about aeroponic..you are suppose to delivery lot of oxygen though water in the mist..  what you got is homemade and you got from craiglist? for free (scoff)  that beats my 2 cents threads!!  but still worthless just because you said you moved.. and you didn't have that setup move with you??  something funny and fishy here..  oh well you ran?   why  are you hiding?   just shed us some truth and pictures  we are here to help.. (snicker)  I love this site  but  everybody.. settle down..  wait for his post of pictures   oh well    he ran and moved     (snicker)  hey man aeroman   you aren't alone though alright?   just keep it REAL   ok?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 1, 2009)

aeroman said:
			
		

> The only thing I'm showing you is a BA from the Evergreen State. That's right. This where we know how to grow indoor.


 
Well my dimwitted friend, I have a Masters in indoor growing in Cali, where we pioneer indoor grows, and you have too many holes in your story for the majority of us to believe.

Now, with the size of an average "tub", there is simply no way to get the weight you are talking about.
And please, don't belittle us in sayin' if you don't get 3-5 zips per plant u are doing it wrong. That is just plain ignorant. There are many tried and true methods of acheiving overall weight.

Most of us set our Goals of "weight" by the amount of light we run, not by how many plants we have. Plus a few other factors, such as strain,method and grow room envirionment.

Now settle down aero and I would love to see you show us wrong.
I do believe that an aero system, if ran properly, could return huge results. I have seen this before. But a bathtub size area just won't do it man.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 1, 2009)

I run an aerojet 24 site system with 2 1000w digital lights, CO2, and a full line of advanced nutrients. My system is for real and you can see pics in my sig to prove it. I have made three runs in this unit, which is a true aeroponic unit. To date my largest yield is 3 lbs. 6 oz. @ 9 weeks with a proven large producer of Bubblegum. That would bring my per plant average to 2.25 oz. so saying that you are getting 6 oz. a plant is total rubbish. My room is 7x7 is almost completely engulfed by the time heavy flowering has set in. So I have no idea how you can be getting that weight unless you are counting the leaf, stem, and hydroton as well. I mean I quess if you I could see those results off maybe one or two plants vegged big and then flowered with extreme care only given to them. I mean don't get me wrong, I have grown a 12 oz. plant but I was able to let her spread all her branches and basically soak all by herself under one of the lights. And your DIY yourself aero is not an aeroponic system.


----------

